# wallpaper help



## ellen007 (Aug 3, 2012)

hello, knowledgeable folks

im in the process of choosing wallpaper for my hallway and came across a design i really liked, unfortunately i have no idea what the design is called or what type of wallpaper it is. I've attached a photo - any information would greatly be appreciated. 

Also if anyone has an alternative to this, that would also help

many thanks

Ellen


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

That pattern is simple enough I think you should consider doing it with paint and a stencil. You can cut a stencil pattern that large yourself out of roll polyester or acetate material from an art store. They should have the correct thickness for stencils. If you want something more intricate a sign shop that cuts vinyl or a glass or monument shop that does sandblasting can cut a stencil for you from an art file. 

To do the wall, prep, prime and apply two coats of your base color. Layout your horizontal lines with a light pencil. Then use painters tape to position the stencil. Use a stencil brush or regular brush in stipple fashion to apply several coats to the pattern. Don't try to cover it all in one or the paint will seep under the stencil. A sea sponge will also work. Just keep moving your stencil along your pencil lines. You can touch up over them when you are all done with your base color. 

You can also change the sheen of the stenciled area to be different from the base color to add interest and depth to the wall.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to Interior Decorating forum.


----------

